# Limp mode and high running fan



## GrooveGoblinDW (7 mo ago)

My 2012 cruz keeps going into limp mode and stalling out. The fan is running high with multiple codes. P0037 P0031 P0134
P0135 And others all seemingly rekated to those sensors and coolant temp issues. I have replaced the thermostat. And the temp is fine. Ive let it run for hours after replacing it and never exceeds the half way point. Its like some sensor or the computer is tricking the car into thinking its overheating. Please help.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

GrooveGoblinDW said:


> My 2012 cruz keeps going into limp mode and stalling out. The fan is running high with multiple codes. P0037 P0031 P0134
> P0135 And others all seemingly rekated to those sensors and coolant temp issues. I have replaced the thermostat. And the temp is fine. Ive let it run for hours after replacing it and never exceeds the half way point. Its like some sensor or the computer is tricking the car into thinking its overheating. Please help.


Welcome Aboard!

Sounds like one or both of the coolant sensors are bad or possibly, if you have lost coolant for any reason, you may have air in the system.









2016 Limited LT Radiator Fan Constantly On/Off Cycle


Hey folks. Hoping this is a known issue that I've just been wording wrong. I've got a '16 Limited 1.4L Turbo. I previously owned a '12 LT. Both vehicles have an issue where the radiator fan is obnoxiously loud, and constantly turns on and off for probably 30 seconds each switch. I wonder if this...




www.cruzetalk.com





Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## GrooveGoblinDW (7 mo ago)

P0135 P0597 P0598 P0140 P0141 P0443 P0660 P2181 P2078

Lots of codes about the general area. 
Runs for hours in idle and reving it up and it doesnt overheat. Seems like the car is tricked into thinking its overheating and goes into limp mode and stalls when driving. Also the fan ia running high. 

Any help on this would be massively appreciated. My life is falling apart fast with a vehicle. Thank you!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Did you disconnect the battery when or after replacing the thermostat? What were the issues to begin with? Leak at thermostat or did you replace it in an attempt to remedy the other codes?


----------



## GrooveGoblinDW (7 mo ago)

Thebigzeus said:


> Did you disconnect the battery when or after replacing the thermostat? What were the issues to begin with? Leak at thermostat or did you replace it in an attempt to remedy the other codes?


I disconnected the negative cable before i replaced it. I was just driving and it started losing power in the gas peddle and i eventually came to a stop. Thats when i replaced the thermostat. After starting it thats when the fan on high issue began. Now both are still a problem. Fan/car going into limp and eventually piddeling out. I didnt notice any leaks at all. And yes that was my 1st attempt to remedy the codes. 

Im gonna try to replace both bank 1 sensor 1 and sensor 2 as my next attempt. 

Other problems ive heard is air in the coolant system or the Radiator return temperature sensor. Any input is usful. Thank you very much. Im struggeling without my car


----------



## ownerof2011cruze (Sep 8, 2018)

Try cleaning PCM wire harness connector pins with electronic contact cleaner and also the ones under the battery box. Bad connections cause the computer to have bad data.


----------

